# 2011 xmr



## harley guy (Aug 15, 2013)

hello im new to the site .just bought a xmr 800 does any one know what i can do to make clutch grab quicker .smokes when i get it in mud i do alot of trail riding so dont want anything wild but would like to pick front end up any help would be appreciated, thanks rich


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

You can always change clutch springs. I don't know much about can am clutches. A lot of people switch primary's though.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, BRP *really* missed the mark on the 800XMR clutching. - For decent clutching on the cheap put a 650 secondary helix in along with an orange EPI primary spring & swap three of your primary weights out for standard outlander weights(the XMR has the lighter renegade weights). 

Myself as well as many others consider the clutch "kits" to be a waste of money with the stock Can-Am primary. What I posted above will cost you $100 or less and work just as well/better than many of the $300+ kits. 

To really get the most out of a Can-Am, you need to switch to an aftermarket primary and either a machined stock secondary or complete STM roller secondary. - It's a chunk of change, but is also a *HUGE* gain in all-around performance & belt reliability.


----------



## harley guy (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks for your help jps300 ill try to find this stuff and see how it goes


----------

